# unzippen mit telnet



## mr_d2254 (25. März 2002)

also ich versuch auf einen linux ein file zu unzippen mit telnet... jetzt hab ich exec /home/.../file.tar.gz versucht, da krieg ich aber nur ne Permission Denied meldung, obwohl ich in meinem eigenen bereich bin.

Is jetzt exec überhaupt der richtige befehl?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. März 2002)

Nein, dann eher "tar zxfv file.tar.gz"
Die Endung *.tar.gz gibt an, das es sich hierbei um ein Tarball handelt und nicht eine normale ZIP Datei.
Tut mir Leid wenn Du das schon weist, dachte ich schreib es einfach mal dazu


----------

